# Billing ECT for anesthesiologist



## jhaines (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone have any information on billing for electroconvulsive therapy for an anesthesiologist? 
I have a doctor who wants to bill for them in Massachusetts, but I have limited knowledge on reimbursement.  

It is my understanding that the 90870 is billed as a unit, but wondering if the anesthesia is included?
Also any reimbursement figures?

Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 5, 2017)

Physician code is 90870

Anesthesiologist code is 01967. 

Some payers have a case rate that includes everything. Physician cannot bill for both the procedure and the anesthesia.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Oct 13, 2017)

The CPT code 90870 crosswalks to 00104 (4 units) according to the ASA 2017 Crosswalk. 

01967 is used for labor epidurals making it the incorrect code to submit for anesthesia for electroconvulsive therapy.


----------

